
Show HN: Inference GUIs for 12 SoTA ML models - aliabd
http://gradiohub.com
======
indit
It's great OP. Maybe you can expand into other SoTAs like in
[https://paperswithcode.com/sota](https://paperswithcode.com/sota)

------
aliabd
Some of the models we put up have thousands of stars on GitHub and yet still
no interface. You’d have to set up dependencies/etc and sometimes even write
your own code, just for _inference_. Never understood why people who release
state-of-the-art pretrained models don’t release a way to use or try them on a
new input.

------
gverrilla
this is very cool! I have been reading about ml for a couple of years but have
never played with it before. Really appreciate it! Shared with friends and
family too :)

(I'm not a scientist/programmer)

~~~
aliabd
So awesome to hear! If you have any feedback on how to make your experience
better, would love to hear it. :)

